# Does anyone know a DIY Saltwater Filter



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

so as i said i need a diy aquarium filter i have two 10 gallon tanks if that helps


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

use a big bulkhead and connect the 2 10 gallons. use one as a sump with a skimmer and the other as a refugium. you would prob be better off with a 20 long but this could work. do you know what skimmer your getting? read reviews online as some are garbage and others golden. have you read the thread "understanding sumps"


----------

